# Examples?



## Tgace (Sep 5, 2003)

Any video clips, photos etc. online of Systema techniques to get a look at?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

There are some at http://www.systemauk.com.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 5, 2003)

:asian:


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 6, 2003)

You can go to Vladimir Vasilieves website - www.russianmartialart.com - and look into the  'clip of the month'.


----------



## Furtry (Sep 7, 2003)

http://communities.msn.ca/RMAHamilton/_whatsnew.msnw
Look for video clips


----------

